# Pendant plants?



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Just saw this and it made me realize that pendant plants are what my tank is missing. What are great little pendant plants for an intermediate temp tropical Paludarium? Aside from peperomia, I already have a few.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Gorgeous tank! 
I have been able to distinguish several types of "lycopodium", orchids of course, and if I am not mistaken, to cover the trunks, ficus scandens.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Are there pendant lycopodiums? I grew up with them in NY, they were always an upright forest floor plant.

Edit: if you mean Huperzia, I’m not seeing any in that tank, but I really want one.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep, there are many epiphytes:

Huperzia (Lycopodium) goebelii









Huperzia phlegmaria (Lycopodium phlegmaria)









Lycopodium carinatum









Lycopodium squarrosum









Lycopodium tetrasticha









Lycopodium spec. Borneo


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Theres definitely some orchids in there, maybe Appendicula congenera but definitely an Appendicula, and some type of Ornithocephalus. Im also 100% sure there's an Elatostema salvinioides in there. All three are pretty uncommon here and relatively hard to find. myhomenature has a website where you can buy the Elatostema although I have never bought from them although if anyone has. experience maybe they could chime in.


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Dendrobium dichaeoides and Dendrobium acinaciforme, maybe?


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Pendant/trailing orchids (there are literally thousands - these are just ones that are hardy/easy and rewarding in a viv):

Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes
Angraecum distichum
Ophidion pleurothallopsis*
Pleurothallis cypripedioides*
Dichaea sp
Dendrobium limpidum
* = nearly always in bloom

Trailing gesneriads:

 trailing, mini african violets (Saintpaulia sp) - there are tons of cultivars
Columnea microphylla in particular but many Columnea sp are also good
Many "club mosses" - these are just my faves:

Huperzia nummulariifolia
Huperzia tetrasticha (in the pictures posted by Leite02)


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I believe all the huperzias and the columnea are too big for my tank - I’m looking for under 12” long, preferably around 6”. Are there any huperzias or columneas that are that small? Thanks for all the suggestions!

I love Angraecoids, but they do not seem to love me. I had a distichum once that didn’t grow a leaf, root or flower for a full year.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I really like hanging shoestring ferns like Vittaria lineata, I had some in my tank that remained too wet and died but now it's begun growing from spores in the tree fern background.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Harpspiel said:


> I believe all the huperzias and the columnea are too big for my tank - I’m looking for under 12” long, preferably around 6”. Are there any huperzias or columneas that are that small? Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> I love Angraecoids, but they do not seem to love me. I had a distichum once that didn’t grow a leaf, root or flower for a full year.


All of the orchids me and the other members mentioned will work for a small tank.



Louis said:


> I really like hanging shoestring ferns like Vittaria lineata, I had some in my tank that remained too wet and died but now it's begun growing from spores in the tree fern background.


Louis, how big do those shoestring ferns get? I saw a picture of one in situ the other day and it was massive but can you trim them or keep them small somehow?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Schledog said:


> Louis, how big do those shoestring ferns get? I saw a picture of one in situ the other day and it was massive but can you trim them or keep them small somehow?


I'm not totally 100% on which species I have but I believe it's likely to be V. lineata and so far they have remained fairly small but you're right that there are a lot of pictures out there where they look quite large. 
I would say the longest frond on my mature plant before it died was probably seven or eight inches long, the young ferns that have subsequently grown from spore are obviously much smaller but the way new fronds grow is extremely distinctive so there's no mistaking them for anything else. The person I obtained it from had some growing in their greenhouse that had fronds in the twelve inch range but it is very slow growing for me so I don't have any concerns about it growing out of control.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Louis said:


> I'm not totally 100% on which species I have but I believe it's likely to be V. lineata and so far they have remained fairly small but you're right that there are a lot of pictures out there where they look quite large.
> I would say the longest frond on my mature plant before it died was probably seven or eight inches long, the young ferns that have subsequently grown from spore are obviously much smaller but the way new fronds grow is extremely distinctive so there's no mistaking them for anything else. The person I obtained it from had some growing in their greenhouse that had fronds in the twelve inch range but it is very slow growing for me so I don't have any concerns about it growing out of control.


If you have any seedlings you'd be willing to sell/trade, let me know! That sounds like pretty much exactly what I want


----------



## mille981 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a bunch of huperzia squarrosa if anyone wants to get any.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

mille981 said:


> I have a bunch of huperzia squarrosa if anyone wants to get any.


Can it be trimmed to keep it small? I’m definitely interested!


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

@mille981 I'm interested. I shot you a pm.


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

@Harpspiel Now that I think of it Philodendron chinchamayense is a good option for a terrarium sized pendent plant.


----------

